# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Leliana the BEL, progression thread

## spazhime

Hey all! I have a lesser/mojave BEL being shipped to me tomorrow, and so I figured I would start the progression thread now. I am getting her from CGRoyals
The first pics I got of her, directly from their website:



And here are a few recent pictures they took for me:





And tomorrow expect an unboxing video!

----------

Ballpythonguy92 (07-23-2017),cayley (02-21-2017),_zina10_ (10-21-2017)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

So pretty!!!

----------


## bearded_guy

Wow! Stunning!

----------

Calamity (02-22-2021)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!! I am really anxious to get her, she's the first reptile I've ever had shipped to me so I am really nervous. She should be here around nine tomorrow morning.

----------

andreyl333 (06-19-2014)

----------


## spazhime

She got here safe and sound!



She weighs in at 209 grams!

----------

_Kam_ (06-16-2014),kat612 (07-01-2014),Knowell (07-08-2018),_REBELLMORPH_ (05-28-2014)

----------


## Zach Cedor

Love the Lucy's gorgeous snake congrats! 

Sent From My Man-Cave

----------


## rlditmars

She's a beauty. Congrats.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! And she is so confident already too, I've had her for six hours and she is already exploring her cage.




She also thinks her water is a hide

----------

_Kam_ (06-16-2014),kat612 (07-01-2014),_Kcl_ (01-12-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Not sure if anyone here goes on Reddit, but Leliana made it to the front page of r/aww with this picture

----------

_alan12013_ (07-01-2014),_CALM Pythons_ (01-29-2017),halfnakedlife (03-01-2017),kat612 (07-01-2014),_Kcl_ (01-12-2018),Maddlesrain (11-16-2016),Marzipan (02-03-2017),pauly (08-13-2018),sparky767 (01-13-2018)

----------


## BrianDallek

Wow! Killer looking BEL man, and a super nice setup as well.

----------

Calamity (02-22-2021)

----------


## REBELLMORPH

> Thanks guys!! I am really anxious to get her, she's the first reptile I've ever had shipped to me so I am really nervous. She should be here around nine tomorrow morning.


I'm very glad that you like her :Good Job: 
thanks

----------


## Thomas Steele

> Not sure if anyone here goes on Reddit, but Leliana made it to the front page of r/aww with this picture


I saw your donut picture over on reddit.  It's not often snakes get a positive reaction over there on reddit so have an upvote  :Wink:   I absolutely love BELs and hope to produce one myself when my pastel lessers are of breeding size.

Gorgeous snake and great picture!

----------


## DooLittle

Pretty girl.   She looks like a sweetheart too.

----------


## Tigerhawk

She looks great.

----------


## Greengirl

Please post the link to the reddit page. I can't find it.

----------


## Thomas Steele

> Please post the link to the reddit page. I can't find it.


Here is a link to the comment page on Spazhime's reddit post:  I am a donut

----------

kat612 (07-01-2014)

----------


## elbee

She is stunning. I plan to get one as soon as I find a female.  I've seen a lot of white diamonds and super lessers, but I want a lesser/mojo. Glad they've come down in price some. But even if they were worth a penny they will always be my holy grail.  Congrats!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks everyone! I absolutely adore her, and she has the silliest personality too!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2014),Archer (07-25-2016),_Kam_ (06-16-2014),kat612 (07-01-2014),Krynn (06-12-2014),_rdoyle_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I think my favorite thing about snakes is the fact that they shed almost immediately when their prey goes up a size. I fed her a hopper rat the week before last, and she refused on Friday but I didn't realize it was because she was going into shed! It's really hard to tell when they are about to shed with BELs apparently, lol.

----------


## spazhime

Super excited for her to have her first shed with me!

----------


## spazhime

Her first shed with me and it came out in one perfect piece!

----------

_Kam_ (06-16-2014)

----------


## CORBIN911

Love the Bels hoping to get some more this year from my clutch!

----------


## Greengirl

Do Bels look dirty at all before they shed? Does their white get less white or something?

----------


## CORBIN911

> Do Bels look dirty at all before they shed? Does their white get less white or something?


Well there is the Dirty Bel which is Mojave x Mojave. gives them a greish head, with slight yellows. Not all are always 100% white they could have pinkish or lil marks, I think the best combo to make cleanest bell is Russo x Russo, or Lesser x Mojave/Butter.

----------


## spazhime

Greengirl, before shedding she looks a tiny bit duller, but not really yellow. It's more of just an off white maybe? You can tell, but not by a lot  :Smile:

----------


## versicolor

Amazing!!! I can feel your excitement through my screen. I love BEL. Might be my second favorite morph after mystic potion. yours is stunning congrats on getting her. She really is awesome.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am very glad I got her, I've been wanting a nice clean BEL since I first got in to ball pythons! I got very lucky with her  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Well good morning to you too Leliana! Haha

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-17-2014),donnadudette2003 (08-24-2017),kat612 (07-01-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Well good morning to you too Leliana! Haha


LOVE that picture!   I always miss those shots.  She's beautiful.   Can't wait to have a BEL myself.  :Smile:

----------


## sho220

> Do Bels look dirty at all before they shed? Does their white get less white or something?


Mine never got dirty looking or dull, but would get a light shade of pink before a shed. You can kind of see it in these two pics...

----------


## sho220

^^^ That's a Butter x Lesser BEL, so I don't know if a Mojo BEL would be different...

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Well good morning to you too Leliana! Haha


I am Leliana hear me roar!! ROAARR!! Lolz first thing that popped into my head when I saw the pic haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks for all the comments everyone! It honestly is really hard to tell when BELs are shedding, you just have to know the tint of your snake really well.
Here she is out for a stroll in my living room  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Super relieved, after two refusals, and one feeding of a single live rat pink (to get her appetite back up again last week) she finally took a f/t rat! I was worried she would go on a hunger strike and not grow at the rate I'd like, but I think she is good for now  :Smile:  Her fat belly gives me a nice feeling of accomplishment.

----------


## spazhime

She is growing nicely, she's gained nearly 30 grams since I've gotten her! Hopefully she will be a big girl

----------

donnadudette2003 (08-24-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Welp, she refused feeding again. She was so good the first two weeks, not sure why she won't eat now. So I took her out and took some pictures of her on my table  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

She got a clean bill of health from the vet, so I decided to take a couple pictures of her with my 400g boy that she will be paired with once she is of size and age  :Smile:

----------


## kat612

She is so beautiful! Please keep posting photos of her, she's a camera ham!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! And I agree, the camera loves her!

----------

kat612 (07-05-2014)

----------


## Gerardo

Looks real nice. How much does she weigh now

----------


## spazhime

Welp, she keeps refusing food so she hasn't grown any, she weighs 266 right now. I'll have to try a few more things to get her to eat again. Of course the one who is the most important to my breeding plans decides she doesn't want to eat, haha

----------


## spazhime

Leliana really likes her water bowl for some reason. And before anyone asks, yes her humidity is correct. I guess she just likes the water, lol

----------


## spazhime

She looks like she might be close to shedding again  :Smile:

----------


## Navaro

She's absolutely stunning. Just wow. <3

----------


## Pareeeee

Really nice progression thread, beautiful snake you have there. I'm on Reddit too but not subbed to /r/aww, so I missed that post. That's cool you managed to get a snake to the frontpage of that sub! Not an easy task... Did you ever post that picture to /r/snakes or /r/reptiles?

----------


## CORBIN911

Shes getting big! love them, should have a few hatching out in week or so! hope I get as stunning one as Leliana!

----------


## Navaro

I showed my wife this thread. She said "oh you need to get one like that" haha.....

----------


## spazhime

Vavaro: Thanks! I got real lucky getting her, they are hard to find
Pareeeeee: Thank you! I think I had it posted to both r/reptiles and r/snakes, they were the ones that told me it was r/aww worthy. 
CORBIN911: Thank you! And good luck with the odds of your clutch  :Smile:  Hopefully you get some good ones!
Vavaro: (Again, haha) I'd indulge her if I were you. They are totally worth the money if you can find one!  :Smile:

----------

Navaro (07-11-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Her eyes are clearing up more, so she should shed by wednesday  :Smile:

----------

kat612 (07-13-2014)

----------


## kat612

Hi Leliana, you little sweetie!  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------


## spazhime

She shed, and is as beautiful as ever  :Smile: 




She also likes to use her tail as a pillow  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-21-2014)

----------


## The Snakery

She looks to be very well cared for and well loved! Love the progression pictures. She is beautiful.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I do my best to give the best care I can  :Smile: 
Today, she looks like ice cream.

----------


## Venoshock

> Well good morning to you too Leliana! Haha



Hey! I've seen this picture on tumblr! :0

----------


## spazhime

> Hey! I've seen this picture on tumblr! :0


Yup! I update both on here and on tumblr  :Smile:  

She got some time outside in the grass today!

----------

Venoshock (07-29-2014)

----------


## Pansnake

She's looking great! Is she eating for you or still giving you a hard time?

----------


## Spike89

Wow I didn't know they can grow so rapidly.

----------


## spazhime

Pansnake (Love your username, haha): Well I've had to swap her to live, but I try every week to get her back on f/t using different methods that people have told me. And I'll be doing this for the rest of her life if that's what it takes to get her back on f/t. She had started to lose weight rapidly so I had to get her to eat somehow.

Spike89: It depends on how well they eat, since she was refusing once she actually took something she started growing real quick  :Smile:

----------


## Spike89

Yeah I'm starting to think my male normal is done growing because he eats like a monster but doesn't shed much.

----------


## spazhime

Yeah he's probably done growing then  :Smile: 

So I got some really nice shots of her eyes!

----------


## luxuriouswhite

Very nice man!  Love BELS so much i just produced some baby ones  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  And that's awesome! Not many big breeders actually produce BELs anymore, so its good to see more being hatched  :Smile: 

She's growing like a weed now that she's eating again!
7/16/14: 329g empty
7/31/14: 366g empty

----------

_REBELLMORPH_ (07-31-2014)

----------


## spazhime

How to make your snake periscope: Put the camera directly in their field of vision!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-05-2014)

----------


## CORBIN911

Oh I hope my lil guy/girl turns out as cut as lel

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-05-2014),donnadudette2003 (08-24-2017),platinumbp (12-18-2019)

----------


## spazhime

What a lovely baby! I'm sure he or she will be just as cute  :Smile:

----------

CORBIN911 (08-05-2014)

----------


## spazhime

She hit a massive growth spurt recently, she is 513 grams now! I think she was still a little full, as she didn't take a big poop just a little one. But still!

----------


## spazhime

She's in shed! It's hard to tell from the pictures, but her eyes are a little glazed over and she is very pink!

----------


## spazhime

Well because she refuses f/t and eats live, there's always risk of her getting injured. Sadly, last feeding after she struck and coiled the rat was able to scratch her and get a little bite in. I am trying fresh killed last week. But considering, these injuries are very mild from what rats can do. Just take this as a warning, even if you are watching injuries are possible.




But, she is now as big as her future mate, they are both hovering around 600g  :Smile:  Which means she should be surpassing him soon. She's only about three weeks younger than him  :Smile:

----------


## CORBIN911

Those should be gone by next shed!!! My lil babies all have stupid scratches on there nose, from trying to escape the first day they shed out. Cant wait for 2nd n 3rd shed for them to be gone! I love leliana such nice white!

- - - Updated - - -

Also have you every tried FT (just leaving it un the tank on warm spot) by morning they usually will be gone!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! And I have tried that, she ignores it all night no matter what I do :/ I am going to try fresh killed this feeding day, then hopefully swap her back to f/t after that!

----------

CORBIN911 (08-26-2014)

----------


## spazhime

I love her eyes, and her belly scales!

----------


## spazhime

She looks like she may shed again soon, but I'm not too sure. Still, she's so pretty!

----------


## spazhime

She's 611g now  :Smile: 


And with her boyfriend  :Smile:

----------


## MizTwisted

Gorgeous! She's coming along nicely! :-)

----------


## Kamerick

I love her so much! Leliana is a very beautiful BEL.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!! Today is her birthday, she is one year old! So I put a bow on her head, lol. No tape was used, just balance and the patience of a saint!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-10-2014),donnadudette2003 (08-24-2017),_Sirensong26_ (09-10-2014)

----------


## Heeltoeclutch

> thanks guys!! Today is her birthday, she is one year old! So i put a bow on her head, lol. No tape was used, just balance and the patience of a saint!


BAWWWWWWWWWw.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-10-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Awwww Happy Birthday Leliana!!  :Very Happy:  too cute love the bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sirensong26

So I died from cuteness. She's adorable.

----------


## Kamerick

Happy birthday leliana!

----------


## rafacacho

Happy birthday!!

----------


## eclipse3

Lmfao that is the cutest thing ever!!!!!! Love the bow and happy belated birthday Leliana!

----------


## celixo

omg i had to put this on my IG. The cutest freaking thing I have ever seen is her and her birthday bow!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks everyone!! She had a wonderful birthday full of exploring the house and cuddles from me  :Smile:  
She is going pink so she will be shedding soon, so hopefully those nasty rat scratch scars shed off with it!

----------


## spazhime

Pink baby! She's gonna shed those nasty scars off  :Smile:  If I can get her back on f/t then she won't need to worry about scars. Haha

----------


## spazhime

Now she's completely in blue  :Smile:

----------


## Kamerick

Yay! Shedding time! I hope the scratches come off. My ball python just finished shedding! Leliana is such a pretty girl.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  Most of the scratches came off, there's still a little pink there

----------


## Kamerick

Back to explorering for Leliana! Hope you can get her back on f/t.

- - - Updated - - -

Back to explorering for Leliana! Hope you can get her back on f/t.

----------


## spazhime

Me too! Sadly, she had refused live the past two weeks. But this feeding day I offered her f/t, which she refused, then live. She immediately struck! So apparently to get her to eat, I have to offer her f/t before offering her live? Lol.
Here she is after her meal  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

She got to play in the yard today  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-03-2014),Sammiebob (10-08-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Happy fall from Leliana!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-03-2014),Sammiebob (10-08-2014)

----------


## Kamerick

adorable!!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! She is probably the cutest of my snakes!  :Smile:  She hit 800g today! Well, she hasn't pooped yet but she's almost there lol

----------

Sammiebob (10-08-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Weighed her again to get official weight, I still have her on a 5 day feeding schedule. She still hasn't pooped so I'm taking about 90g off of her weight on the scale

----------


## Sirensong26

XD I'm suprised she sat still for long enough. I can't get a good weight on mine because he won't....sit....still 0_o

----------


## Kamerick

Zeus will not stay still for 5 seconds when I'm trying to weigh him, so I don't really know how much he weighs. Leliana is getting so big!

----------


## CORBIN911

Jeeze this is insane I have snakes like her and it's like "wow you were that small!" With progression thread it really shows!!! Felt like last week I saw her as a baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I have to tap her nose a few times to get her to hold still long enough!
She is growing so fast though, she's gonna be such a big girl.
And same here! It feels like just yesterday she was only 300g. It's ridiculous how fast time goes by
Here she is lumping around  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Leliana is a Queen!

----------


## spazhime

She enjoys her water a little too much. Hah

----------

CORBIN911 (10-19-2014),Sammiebob (10-19-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Man she's getting so big!

----------


## Sirensong26

She must think she's some sort of aboreal species with how she's balancing haha

----------

_Ronniex2_ (09-14-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Lol right! She's super active for a bp too  :Razz: 
What


And now she's in shed  :Smile:

----------

_Ronniex2_ (09-14-2018),_se7en_ (03-24-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

I'm guessing that with BELS, their whole bodies glow pink, from the look of the third picture

----------


## spazhime

Yup! Instead of just their tummy, their entire body goes pink  :Smile:  It's super cute actually, haa

----------


## Kamerick

Yay! Shedding time again! She has gotten so big compared to the first pics of her!

----------


## Sirensong26

> Yup! Instead of just their tummy, their entire body goes pink  It's super cute actually, haa



Ugh I can't wait to get a BEL. I want to breed my own though, so it'll take awhile, but I think the payoff will be nice in a couple years when I cut that eggXD

----------

_se7en_ (03-24-2015)

----------


## CORBIN911

It will. Cutting the egg to that pearly white. Then the eyes. It's a crazy feeling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sirensong26_ (11-03-2014)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

I have a BEL on a payment plan (we're naming her Jenova), and I'm hoping to get her paid off and shipped before the weather gets too cold (end of this week actually). Thank you for this thread. It's very interesting to see how they grow and.. **sigh** so pretty!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks everyone! Love to hear about other BELs, with how popular they seem to be I never see many of them around for some reason. But she shed and looks so good! She also now weighs 1,034 grams! Yay!

----------


## CORBIN911

There in a lot of collections I do think. But they just arnt the new 6 gene combo (sloppy messes usually) that people are striving for to "SHOW" I love my BELS. And my simple more common morphs/combos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Very true! I think more people should show off their BELs, they are gorgeous! 
So she is still refusing f/t, but she takes live readily. Maybe I can get her to eat fresh killed soon. Anyways, it was feeding day on friday!

----------

Kamerick (11-10-2014),Sammiebob (11-08-2014),_Sirensong26_ (11-10-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

I feel like in the last picture, she's just about to make a slurping sound as she swallows that tail :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

Lol that's what it looks like too!
Here she is being majestic, she just hit 1,000g!  :Smile:

----------

Kamerick (11-14-2014)

----------


## Kamerick

getting big! She's looking awesome!  :Snake:

----------


## Smarion0006

Your snake is getting so big. I love how white she is! Can't wait to see more pics!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She is probably one of the most active ball pythons I've ever seen  :Smile:

----------


## Sirensong26

The bottom pic...Nags does that all the time! I'll try to be "no, sit still, I need to picture you" but he just comes right up to the camera and 'spoils' the shot.

----------


## MizTwisted

Love all these pics!! Lol such a beautiful snake! ^.^

----------


## spazhime

Thanks everyone!
Yeah I've seen so many snakes that are like "Oooh what's this shiny thing?" And blur their pictures out. Haha. But here she is in blue a few days ago. She should shed tomorrow night  :Smile:

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (12-10-2014),_Sirensong26_ (12-10-2014)

----------


## spazhime

I know it's a little late, but merry christmas!

----------


## spazhime

Just a chunk of snake  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-06-2015),Archer (07-25-2016),_BPSnakeLady_ (01-11-2015),Fireproof (01-06-2015),_Sirensong26_ (01-06-2015)

----------


## Fireproof

Love it!

----------


## spazhime

Leliana was having difficulties with her last rat. And don't worry, she got two this size to eat!

----------

_REBELLMORPH_ (01-10-2015)

----------


## Kamerick

She is so big! I can't beleive how fast they grow. My BP just started eating again after a 2 month fast. Leliana is such a pretty BEL!

----------


## BPSnakeLady

So pretty!  I love the BELs. Mine has a ways to go before she's that size. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! They do grow pretty fast, as long as they don't refuse food, haha.
Here's a few more of just her face and eyes  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Some after dinner yawns  :Smile:  I've been pairing her (she's 1600g now) with my male pinstripe lately, so hoping that she gives me some eggs this year~

----------


## Sirensong26

What combo are you hoping for with her and thresh?

----------


## spazhime

The two I am hoping for most are kingpins and jigsaws, I absolutely love the markings on those two morphs  :Smile:  Getting a few lessers and mojaves is inevitable, but they are still pretty morphs too  :Smile:

----------

_Sirensong26_ (02-12-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Got some nice closeups with my new camera  :Smile:

----------

anicatgirl (03-06-2015),Archer (07-25-2016)

----------


## anicatgirl

Pretty BEL!

----------


## Sirensong26

Has the pretty BEL shown any signs of being gravid?

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! And funny thing you should ask that, she actually was tail sucking yesterday!

----------


## Albert Clark

Now that's what I call " top of the line". Good luck with her. :Good Job:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! She didn't swell up a whole lot, but the tail sucking I've heard is a sure sign of being gravid! She is actually in shed right now, so I don't know if that counts as a pre-lay shed or if it's just a badly timed normal shed, lol.

----------


## blackbear123

This girl is gorgeous.  Just read thought all the progression and she's only gotten more beautiful with time.  Best of luck with babies!

----------


## madelion

Oh, she's a beauty! I'm only in grade eight, but after a few months and some negotiations I get to buy my first BP the beginning of grade 9! There's so many morphs I torture myself with from pictures, but I'm starting with a good old fashioned normal. Unless it have enough money for a pastel. But I honestly think a normal pastel hardly looks worth $100 more. Anyways, enough chatter!shes beautiful, good luck

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! 
Madelion, that's awesome! Ball pythons are awesome species to keep, and are very rewarding  :Smile: 

I took her outside today, and this is the most accurate representation of her white out of any pictures I've posted. Gotta love natural lighting!

----------

_se7en_ (03-24-2015)

----------


## gameonpython

> Oh, she's a beauty! I'm only in grade eight, but after a few months and some negotiations I get to buy my first BP the beginning of grade 9! There's so many morphs I torture myself with from pictures, but I'm starting with a good old fashioned normal. Unless it have enough money for a pastel. But I honestly think a normal pastel hardly looks worth $100 more. Anyways, enough chatter!shes beautiful, good luck


Don't be discouraged! I'm a youngster too, and I got a fire ball python for 80$. Just gotta watch out for those awesome deals :Smile:  

Btw, awesome BEL! My favorite morph :Wink:  thinking about picking up a female fire and making my own BEL's! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sirensong26

Gotta say Spashime, she's looking particularly fat bottomed in that full body picture. How close do you reckon she is to laying?

----------


## serpenttongues

Leliana is so pretty! I want a BEL someday! 
On a semi-unrelated note, could you post a photo of you holding her not balled up? I don't have scales and have only been able to guess at the weight of my snakes from others' examples. This girl looks to be the size of one of my snakes, and I made a guesstimation of 1,500g. Just wanna see how close I am before I get a scale next week.  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Sirensong26: She ovulated about a week and a half ago, so she's got probably a month till pre-lay shed, and then another month and a half before laying  :Smile:  She's bulking up real quick, she weights 1820 right now (though she ate recently and hasn't pooped yet so it's probably a little less than that) and she's on a two week diet so she's not getting fat, I am very excited! I think this is gonna be a good sized clutch.

Serpenttongues: Here she is all stretched out resting on my hubbys arm, she weighs 1820g right this second, and I just took this picture about two minutes ago just for you! Lol  :Smile:  






Don't worry, she was only like that for a split second for the picture.

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (03-24-2015)

----------


## se7en

> Ugh I can't wait to get a BEL. I want to breed my own though, so it'll take awhile, but I think the payoff will be nice in a couple years when I cut that eggXD



^^this.

----------

_Sirensong26_ (03-25-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Happy easter!

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),_BPSnakeLady_ (04-06-2015),_se7en_ (04-06-2015)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Awwww! Pretty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gameonpython

She is so perfect!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Solarsoldier001

What did you end up pairing her to?  She's a looker. I'm excited to have my bel this past year. And I saw her from egg to now. That's a real joy. 


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Sirensong26

...Those eggs don't look like the kind that one wants to see their ball python with :Razz:

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (04-07-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  
And I paired her to my pinstripe boy, he is really bright and I am hoping for some bright and clean jigsaws and kingpins  :Smile:

----------

_se7en_ (04-10-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Weigh day!




I think she might not have actually ovulated, but I think she is developing follicles still.
I don't know. Just a waiting game!

----------


## STjepkes

Ahhhh! She is awesome, BELs are a timeless classic. But most of all I love her name! So much.  :Good Job:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  She's such a doll too. That, and she is also a lump.

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),_BPSnakeLady_ (06-06-2015)

----------


## spazhime

I am obsessed with her snoot.

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),_BPSnakeLady_ (06-06-2015)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

She's such a pretty girl! I love seeing pics of her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sirensong26

Has she shown any sign towards eggs?

----------


## anicatgirl

Such an adorable face!!! I hadn't seen an adult BEL, yours is absolutely precious...

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Such an adorable face!!! I hadn't seen an adult BEL, yours is absolutely precious...


Yea not many show off there adults 


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile: 
And she hasn't shown any more signs, and I don't think she actually ovulated when I thought she did. So it's still a waiting game, I am still hoping that she produces for me sometime this year

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Looking great! BEL's are amongst my favorites!!!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! They're one of my favorites too  :Smile:  I got lucky with her, bought her for $600 while they were still going anywhere from $800-$1k 
She's very tolerant of my shenanigans too

----------

_se7en_ (06-10-2015),_Sirensong26_ (06-10-2015)

----------


## Mittens

Beautiful Bel!


I had a question regarding the pinkish hue/feint patterns mine has. I recently purchased a bel from vin over at cutting edge herp and I noticed mine was not the clean white bel that everyone said white diamonds were suppose to be. I don't mind at all as she is the tame (at least for now) and eats like an eastern indigo (also for now). I would just like to know your experience in this.

Shes currently almost 7 months and weighs about 230g empty. 

Did yours come with these feint patterns with a pink hue? I know they're like that when they're young but mine is 5 months shy from being an yearling and she has yet to get rid of that pink color and patterns that stretch from her head down to her mid section.

----------


## spazhime

So I have seen that pink patterning in both young BELs and babies that were from BELxBEL pairings. I have not seen a picture of an adult with these markings yet, but normally they lose the pink. It is possible that BELxBEL pairings cause the pink markings that might possibly stay, I don't know for sure. But she is a beautiful snake either way!  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

"Hey mom, it's feeding time right??"

----------

_Booper_ (04-17-2017),_BPSnakeLady_ (10-13-2015),_se7en_ (06-16-2015)

----------


## se7en

> "Hey mom, it's feeding time right??"


hahaha :Rolleyes2:

----------


## hood886

Still feeding live? I'm having some trouble getting my girl onto rats.

----------


## CORBIN911

> Beautiful Bel!
> 
> 
> I had a question regarding the pinkish hue/feint patterns mine has. I recently purchased a bel from vin over at cutting edge herp and I noticed mine was not the clean white bel that everyone said white diamonds were suppose to be. I don't mind at all as she is the tame (at least for now) and eats like an eastern indigo (also for now). I would just like to know your experience in this.
> 
> Shes currently almost 7 months and weighs about 230g empty. 
> 
> Did yours come with these feint patterns with a pink hue? I know they're like that when they're young but mine is 5 months shy from being an yearling and she has yet to get rid of that pink color and patterns that stretch from her head down to her mid section.



This looks like a Lesser X Mystic Paring BEL Or Mystic X Butter Which is still a BEL just not the typical Butter/lesser/mojave i would recheck if it was russo X russo...

----------


## Mittens

She was bought directly from Vin earlier this year. I doubt he would lie to me about the pairing.

----------


## Cohazard

> She was bought directly from Vin earlier this year. I doubt he would lie to me about the pairing.


From what I've seen, this dorsal stripe is common on white diamonds.  Mine has it too.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Mittens

Do you happen to have any pics of your bel? I would like to know how it looks like when they're adults

----------


## spazhime

This entire thread is full of pictures of her, but here's a few more  :Smile: 





I'll get some full body pictures later today  :Smile:

----------


## anicatgirl

> Do you happen to have any pics of your bel? I would like to know how it looks like when they're adults


Heh, thank you for asking for more pics of one of my fav BELs  :Very Happy: 

OP Hiiii!!! I'm the girl who recognized Leliana on the BP Facebook page the other day  :Very Happy:  Lol. She's just got that goofy/hammy look sometimes that I love  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Hey!! I was wondering who it was that recognized her, haha. Glad you like her so much! She's such a ham  :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

Took her out for some fresh air!

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),midnightLeo (07-12-2015),_nightwolfsnow_ (08-18-2015),_se7en_ (09-04-2015)

----------


## midnightLeo

Great photos. Making want to break out the good camera tomorrow with my boys in the yard and stop messing around with the cell cam.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! It's always fun to get the good cam out
Leliana shed last night!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (08-18-2015),_se7en_ (07-23-2015)

----------


## spazhime

She loves periscoping so much its so funny

----------

_Dezoruba_ (07-26-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (08-18-2015),_se7en_ (08-18-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Such a lump!

----------

_ratchet_ (09-04-2015),_se7en_ (09-04-2015)

----------


## ratchet

Ah man, pink tongue, blue eyes, all white... Just gorgeous!!  :Very Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## se7en

such a nice snake  :Snake:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She's precious  :Smile:  
And she's finally eating regularly again! Stubborn girl, haha

----------

_Felidae_ (10-05-2015),_nightwolfsnow_ (09-30-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Her weight is back where it should be  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (10-05-2015),_se7en_ (10-05-2015)

----------


## spazhime

She is such a ham for the camera I swear

----------

M.P.C (10-28-2015),_nightwolfsnow_ (10-28-2015)

----------


## CourtneyG01

Love your BEL, saw them on my tumblr as well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!  :Smile:  Yup, I post her everywhere cause I like to show her off, haha

----------


## spazhime

"Mom, let me out! My boyfriend is pestering me again!" 
Captured right after my pinstripe boy unlocked from her, I put him back in his respective cage after the photo. I've been pairing them for a month or so, now it's just a waiting game!

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (11-22-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Man she's chubby. Hoping for follicles  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (11-22-2015)

----------


## nightwolfsnow

> Man she's chubby. Hoping for follicles



I spy something that says Pokemon! :Wink:  Hope she lays for you and makes little Plainswalkers. Maybe you can name them after mythic rare cards  :Very Happy: .

----------


## spazhime

Haha I might just do that!  :Wink:  
Leliana finally shed last night, and is looking glorious as always! (Please ignore the piece of dirt on her mouth.)

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (12-01-2015),_nightwolfsnow_ (12-01-2015)

----------


## spazhime

We bought a new house, and Leliana was incredibly curious!

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),ladyparrott (12-17-2015),_nightwolfsnow_ (12-05-2015),rufuslucy (01-03-2016)

----------


## treaux

Nice little periscope there!

----------


## spazhime

Why thank you! It's her favorite thing to do, haha. 
She is the sweetest snake ever  :Smile:

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),Firefighter1719 (12-23-2015),_nightwolfsnow_ (12-16-2015),rufuslucy (01-03-2016)

----------


## Schweitd

Oh my 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Schweitd

My dream snake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JakeFromSnakeFarm

Beautiful! I just picked up a really nice Karma male last night that looks just like here except for those awesome blue eyes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  
Leliana says, happy holidays!

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),Firefighter1719 (12-23-2015),jbzapanda (08-02-2016),jlopezgdonas (12-22-2015),rufuslucy (01-03-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She seems to be developing follicles? Look at those lumps  :Smile:  I suck at palpating so it's hard to feel.

----------


## rufuslucy

I'm new to the forum and was just admiring your BEL! this is the type i. Plan on getting this spring
I was wondering if you did anything to make her as friendly as she's seems? Or is that just her personality

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

It was partially her personality, but from a young age I gently pet my snakes head. Eventually I start scratching their chins as well. They get used to it and are not shy about it  :Smile:  Them having a relaxed personality in the first place helps a lot too

----------

rufuslucy (01-03-2016)

----------


## elbee

I love seeing pictures of her!

----------


## elbee

I have a female BEL too but she doesn't like her picture taken. She moves too much, lol.

----------


## rufuslucy

Thank you for your response. I hope my girl is just as easy going as yours!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you Elbee!  :Very Happy:  I just have a nice camera that keeps it from blurring when she moves, lol.
And you're welcome rufuslucy, I hope so as well!  :Smile:

----------

rufuslucy (01-05-2016)

----------


## Mittens

Your bel is so white! I have a russo leucistic and she still has a lot of yellowing. I love her regardless but man, I bought a white diamond because I thought I'd get something like yours. Beautiful snake as always.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I think I got pretty lucky with her, she is one of the whitest examples of a lesser/mojave that I've seen. She sometimes has a very very light yellow line down her spine, but I can usually only see it when she is in shed  :Smile: 
I had a cute little photoshoot with her and my pin the other day.
"Mario! The power of the Stars is restored to the castleand its all thanks to you!"

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2016),_Solarsoldier001_ (01-18-2016)

----------


## JakeFromSnakeFarm

She's beautiful! I've got a nice Karma male (lesser phantom) and he's got to be the coolest snake ever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2016)

----------


## spazhime

He's so pretty!  :Smile:  

So I took a nice close up of Leliana today  :Smile:

----------

Archer (07-25-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (01-22-2016),M.P.C (01-19-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2016)

----------


## Sirensong26

Have you seen any further signs of Leliana producing offspring?

----------


## spazhime

Not yet :/ I don't have the 'feel' for finding follicles, so now I am just checking her every day to see how she's developing. 
Well actually now that you mention it, she was laying slightly on her side today, and she usually doesn't do that. So hoping that that's a sign.

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2016)

----------


## spazhime

So! I tried my hand at palpating again yesterday, and I think I felt a few follicles! About 10mm I think. We will see how she develops  :Smile:  Once she gets bigger I'll have to take her tree away, don't want her to hurt any possible eggs

----------

_Lizardlicks_ (02-24-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2016)

----------


## rafacacho

That is great! What was she paired with? 

Enviado desde mi XT890 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

She was paired with a pinstripe  :Smile:  I am hoping most of the clutch will be kingpins and jigsaws, I am hoping for a little male kingpin to pair with a future leopard, I am shooting for eventual ocelots  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Leliana now weighs in at 2,319g! 
Hoping part of it is follicle growth  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (02-24-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> Leliana now weighs in at 2,319g! 
> Hoping part of it is follicle growth


I think that the sheer size makes it even more of a stunning snake !

----------


## Lizardlicks

Honestly I wouldn't be too concerned about the log considering snakes don't have someone coming in and cleaning up their environment when they're gravid out in the wild.  They're designed to slither around all over the place, no point in fussing too much!  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  It's my first year breeding so I am just really nervous about everything, haha. Today was cage cleaning day, and she's about to go in to shed so I am hoping it is a pre ovulation shed! I got her out and had the hubby snap a few pics before putting her back.

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (02-27-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She went belly up! She's never done that before, ovulation is incoming  :Very Happy:

----------

_Fraido_ (03-26-2016),_Hannahshissyfix_ (03-02-2016)

----------


## Lizardlicks

Looks promising!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am hoping after she sheds that I will catch an ovy  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Today I felt 7 ping pong ball sized follicles!!  :Smile:

----------

_Hannahshissyfix_ (03-23-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

Anyone have a Karma ??  

Are they one of the whitest and do they stay white or get yellowy as they age ?

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

> Anyone have a Karma ??  
> 
> Are they one of the whitest and do they stay white or get yellowy as they age ?


In general I vote that super Lessers are one of the whitest but it really varies even within the same BEL morph. You can't know for sure how white a hatchling will stay. Some say super russos are the whitest yet mine has a faint yellow stripe.

----------


## Ax01

> Anyone have a Karma ??  
> 
> Are they one of the whitest and do they stay white or get yellowy as they age ?





> In general I vote that super Lessers are one of the whitest but it really varies even within the same BEL morph. You can't know for sure how white a hatchling will stay. Some say super russos are the whitest yet mine has a faint yellow stripe.


i've seen Karma's with grayish dorsals and dots. all BEL's varies but the cleanest is the White Diamond.

IMO the whitest BP's are all white Pieds like White Weddings and Lesser Pieds.

----------


## spazhime

Super russo seems to be the brightest white to me  :Smile:  It's really hard to tell through pics tho, since so many people edit the colors as well, haha. 
So! Leliana's follicles are reaching the point to where I think ovulation could be happening any time. I took her out one last time just to clean out her cage and get it ready for the eggs, so I snapped a few pics  :Smile:  Keep in mind, she isn't over weight, her feeding schedule has been on a two week schedule and she also has been refusing, all that 'fat' is from the follicles  :Very Happy:

----------

_Hannahshissyfix_ (03-28-2016)

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

That looks like some tail suck and full ovy is minutes away! Get that girl some chocolate!

----------


## spazhime

Either I missed ovy or we're still waiting for it! In the mean time, I redid her cage as I am letting her do maternal incubation  :Smile:

----------

_cristacake_ (04-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Pretty sure I missed the ovulation when I went on a weekend trip two weeks ago or so  :Sad:  So now its a waiting game to see, if she sheds in about two weeks then I will know  :Smile:

----------


## Sirensong26

If she laid and it wasn't in the nice spot that you have cut out of the grass for her....would you move the eggs or keep them where they are?

----------


## spazhime

I would keep them where they are so she wouldn't be put off wrapping them, I would just move the moss over to where she laid them  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Some more belly up action  :Smile:

----------

_cristacake_ (04-16-2016)

----------


## Sirensong26

Has she laid yet?

----------


## spazhime

Not yet, still waiting on pre-lay shed  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Looks like I was wrong and didn't miss ovulation, because here it is!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-14-2016)

----------


## Sirensong26

Nice!!! She looks like she's getting mightily uncomfortable.  And the look on her face is very "not right now mom!" :Good Job:

----------


## spazhime

Right! So she swelled up even more today, along with some tail suck. So excited for this! The poor girl though, haha  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-14-2016),_se7en_ (05-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Pre lay shed has started!  :Smile:  
Sadly we got a sudden burst of gnats in the house, and they flocked to the moss in her cage so I had to scrap the whole thing and replace it with paper towels. :/ She will be put on reptichip when it comes in, I think we've mostly taken care of the gnat problem.

----------

_se7en_ (05-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Finally, pre-lay shed!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-14-2016),_Prognathodon_ (05-17-2016),_se7en_ (05-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

2 1/2 weeks until eggs!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-14-2016),_Rob_ (05-26-2016),_Sirensong26_ (05-27-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-14-2016),Wicked (05-26-2016)

----------


## Rob

One gorgeous soon to be mama 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wicked

What a beautiful BEL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Been stalking this thread since it started.. lol. She is stunning. I love BELs, looking forward to seeing a nice clutch and babies!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! And its super flattering to see someone still here that was following this thread from the beginning, haha
I'll keep this updated, the second the eggs are here I'll update again  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (05-27-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Two more weeks!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-14-2016),_Fraido_ (05-30-2016),goddessbaby (05-30-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She's due a week from monday, and man she has some egg butt!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-14-2016),wolfy-hound (06-12-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

Wow look at that egg booty! Gorgeous BEL by the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-14-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Right! She is still holding those eggs in, hopefully she drops them soon. And thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Fraido_ (06-10-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Sosososooooo close

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-14-2016)

----------


## Scotty1987

Man she is gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutButler

Wow, she is absolutely stunning! Just gorgeous.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  
This morning, Leliana laid a beautiful clutch of 8, all healthy and strongly veined!

----------

benzite (06-20-2016),_Fraido_ (06-13-2016),PeanutButler (06-13-2016),_Prognathodon_ (06-14-2016),_se7en_ (06-15-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-14-2016)

----------


## Fraido

CONGRATS! Such white, plump eggs.. beautiful clutch.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wicked

Congrats to the both of you!  She did a great job. :3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sirensong26

Congrats!!! looks like a clutch in awesome shape. I can't wait to see her little worms!!! 

You were going to do maternal incubation, correct?

----------


## Snoopyslim

Wow what an amazingly gorgeous mama.  Congratulations!! I am excited to see those little nuggets  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks everyone! I am very excited  :Very Happy:  
And yes, she will be doing maternal  :Smile:  She has already been doing an awesome job keeping them wrapped, and just in case I have the thermometer probe right in the center of the eggs to make sure they are at the correct temps the whole time. I also have a back up incubator should anything go wrong!
I will keep this thread updated with her and the eggs progress  :Smile:

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (06-14-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I hope all goes well for you, good luck. 😊

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

She is doing very well keeping them wrapped! Gonna offer food today and see if she will take  :Smile:

----------

_Coluber42_ (06-15-2016),_Fraido_ (06-15-2016),PeanutButler (06-15-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-20-2016),Wicked (06-15-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Day 6 of maternal incubation, the mixture of substrates has dyed her scales and skin a little bit but no biggy. She's keeping them in the 89-91 degree spectrum, and is being very attentive. Good girl!

----------

benzite (06-20-2016),_Coluber42_ (06-20-2016),_Fraido_ (06-20-2016),_se7en_ (06-19-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-20-2016)

----------


## Sirensong26

`Is she being hissy at all when you try and offer food or change the water?

----------


## spazhime

Not at me, but she body slammed her food last time I tried to feed her and hissed at it, haha. I've had no issues with her being defensive at me luckily  :Smile:  I've built up a lot of trust with this girl

----------


## spazhime

So mama rejected one of the eggs because it didn't stick to the pile. I've tried pushing it gently back in to the pile but she keeps pushing it back out. Luckily I had a back up incubator so little 'lone eggy' as he has been dubbed, is getting artificially incubated by himself. He is healthy and has strong veins, but I think she didn't want to risk not being able to heat the whole clutch just because of a single egg who didn't stick to the others.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-26-2016),_Fraido_ (06-28-2016),mrbugz_bunny (06-26-2016),_se7en_ (06-25-2016)

----------


## spazhime

I miss having this doofus out <3 I'll be glad when the eggs are done incubating because babies, and also so I can start having her out of the cage again. I think its been about 4 months since I've properly handled her? Possibly more? 
I get too attached to my snakes, hah. (Also, my mixture of substrates seems to have dyed some of her scales dark brown -.- )

----------

_se7en_ (06-27-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

> I miss having this doofus out <3 I'll be glad when the eggs are done incubating because babies, and also so I can start having her out of the cage again. I think its been about 4 months since I've properly handled her? Possibly more? 
> I get too attached to my snakes, hah. (Also, my mixture of substrates seems to have dyed some of her scales dark brown -.- )


I bet you miss handling her!! ! A 14 days shed feels like the end of the world to me lol She's so pretty btw and such a good mommy.  Good luck lone eggy <3

----------


## spazhime

I do! I miss having her out, she has the best personality  :Smile:  (And my favorite thing to do when I let her explore the living room, is yell out "Please don't step on the ice cream!" as a warning to my husband that I have her out so he doesn't accidentally step on her, haha)

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-28-2016),_Fraido_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I do! I miss having her out, she has the best personality  (And my favorite thing to do when I let her explore the living room, is yell out "Please don't step on the ice cream!" as a warning to my husband that I have her out so he doesn't accidentally step on her, haha)


I feel the same way! My snake is prego and I can't wait for her to lay so I can start snuggling her again  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Update! Maternal incubation day 18, she took food. This is the third time I've offered her food and the first time she took  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-12-2016),_Fraido_ (07-01-2016),mrbugz_bunny (07-01-2016),_Sirensong26_ (07-04-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Day 24! She has taken another meal and the eggs are very healthy  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-12-2016),_Ashley96_ (07-11-2016),_Fraido_ (07-07-2016),_se7en_ (07-07-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-07-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Here is her lone rollout, the baby is moving in the egg!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-12-2016),_se7en_ (07-09-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-09-2016)

----------


## Sirensong26

Holy crap that's an amazing shot

----------

_Ashley96_ (07-11-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!
Well, some bad news. We lost one of the eggs :/ My choice of substrate was bad and I lost an egg because of it. Perilite is only good for artificial incubation, and not maternal. So I had to move all the eggs into the incubator. The remaining seven are doing well though  :Smile:  Here's the eggs, and updated pic of mama snake

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-15-2016),_Fraido_ (07-17-2016),_se7en_ (07-15-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Leliana is mostly clean from the stains, except the top of her head. The eggs are still doing well in the incubator  :Smile:  Here are some goofy pics of Leliana  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (07-21-2016),_Prognathodon_ (07-18-2016),_se7en_ (07-17-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-17-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Eggs are doing good, with strong veins!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-21-2016),_Fraido_ (07-21-2016),_Prognathodon_ (07-21-2016),_se7en_ (07-21-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Leliana had a nice full shed, and is back out and about  :Smile:

----------

_Ashley96_ (07-31-2016),_Fraido_ (07-24-2016),_se7en_ (07-25-2016)

----------


## se7en

pretty snake.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
She is here spreading peace and love today <3

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-01-2016),Archer (08-03-2016),_Coluber42_ (08-02-2016),_Fraido_ (08-02-2016),jbzapanda (08-02-2016),Jules623 (12-05-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-07-2016),*mlededee* (08-03-2016),_se7en_ (08-02-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Omg I love Leliana's flower crown! She looks like a little princess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jbzapanda

> Thank you!  
> She is here spreading peace and love today <3


OH MY GOODNESS! This is absolutely priceless ❤️

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

Squee!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Those pictures are absolutely adorable! 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## se7en

she made the reptile report

http://thereptilereport.com/pretty-as-a-princess/

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-03-2016),_Fraido_ (08-03-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! And thanks for the heads up, I saw that  :Very Happy:

----------

_se7en_ (08-03-2016)

----------


## Wicked

I have to be Leliana's biggest fan. I follow you on Tumblr and I see her there too, I just love how beautiful she is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## se7en

my first baby has peeped out of it's egg, so this clutch should be ready for their first photos any minute now

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-07-2016)

----------


## WintersSerpentine

* "Loucie" our BEL says good luck!!*

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-08-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! The first egg has hatched and the rest are starting to pip! I am starting a new thread in the breeding sub-forum if you guys want to see  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-12-2016),_Fraido_ (08-13-2016),_se7en_ (08-12-2016)

----------


## se7en

here's the link for the lazy :Very Happy: 

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...nstripe-clutch

----------

_Fraido_ (08-13-2016)

----------


## spazhime

These pictures were taken before the fact, but today is a huge day for Leliana! She has finally taken a f/t rat after 2 years of trying to convert her from live  :Very Happy:  Hurray!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-18-2016),_Fraido_ (08-18-2016),Maddlesrain (11-16-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (09-01-2016),_se7en_ (08-18-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-02-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She got to take a nice trip outside today! And I don't know if I've announced it yet, but after 2 years of refusing all but live food, she is finally taking f/t again! Woo!  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (08-31-2016),jbzapanda (08-31-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (09-01-2016),_se7en_ (08-31-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-02-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Cutest snoot!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Eavlynn

Looks like she made it famous on facebook!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Yep! she actually went viral all over the internet, instagram, facebook, tumblr, ifunny, etc. Its so cool to see her everywhere  :Smile:  
She is such a big goof too, she periscopes constantly

----------

_Fraido_ (09-11-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016),_se7en_ (09-05-2016),Wicked (09-05-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Wishing a happy hatch day to Leliana! <3

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-10-2016),_cristacake_ (11-23-2016),_Fraido_ (09-11-2016),jbzapanda (09-16-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-11-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016),_Prognathodon_ (09-10-2016),_se7en_ (09-11-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Happy Fall everyone! Can you guess what Holiday we're excited for?? Lol

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-18-2016),_Ashley96_ (11-24-2016),BeksNY (10-18-2016),_EmilyandArlo_ (10-18-2016),_Fraido_ (10-18-2016),_Hannahshissyfix_ (10-18-2016),jbzapanda (10-18-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-19-2016),_se7en_ (10-18-2016),Zincubus (10-19-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

This is the prettiest BEL I have ever seen !!   Looks to be totally white  which I love personally .

What are the genetics  ?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Very Happy:  She is very lovely I agree. She is a lesser/mojave  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

She is at 1900g again, which was her weight before she laid this year! I'll be waiting till next year to pair her again, planning on putting her with a disco fire male  :Smile:

----------

Eavlynn (11-16-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-16-2016),Ptshay (11-15-2016),_se7en_ (11-16-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> She is a lesser/mojave


The parents or her ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

The mom was a lesser, the father was a mojave. Leliana herself is a lesser/mojave BEL

----------


## Mangiapane85

Phenomenal snake. Can't get much whiter than that!  :Good Job: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Phenomenal snake. Can't get much whiter than that! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed !!!

It's possibly the nicest BEL I've EVER seen ...... It would look sooooo great in MY collection of display snakes  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  And Leliana does have permanent residence here  :Wink:  However if I ever find a male mojave to pair her with you guys will be the first to know!  :Razz:

----------


## BR8080

This is a great thread.   To watch Leliana grow with you has been a pleasure.   I literally spent the better part of 2-3 hours reading and looking at the pics during down time at work.   She is gorgeous!   Thanks for sharing.

----------


## spazhime

That is awesome to hear how much people enjoy the pics!  :Smile:  I do what I can to spread both cute pictures of snakes and good info on them as well. I've gotten a lot of the publics opinions turned positive from my hat pics! 
Speaking of which, I have made her a Christmas hat! Merry Hissmass or Happy Snolidays (snake holidays  :Wink:  ) to all of you!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-02-2016),Eavlynn (12-01-2016),_kxr_ (12-01-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),_se7en_ (12-01-2016)

----------


## Eru_Iluvatar

I have a lesser-butter male who is only at 150 gr, it had a lot of issues at the begining, not wanting to eat and being really unintrested on his food. I was really worried he was not going to make it, and I consider it my little gem, fortunately though he started eating like a champ just a week ago! Your BEL has inspired me to see how mine grows and give it as much love and care as you do, I'll upload some pics :-)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! Glad he's doing better now  :Very Happy: 
More Christmas pics because im a nerd and she's tolerant, haha

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-11-2016),_DellaF_ (12-14-2016),jbzapanda (12-11-2016),Maddlesrain (12-11-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-12-2016)

----------


## jbzapanda

Still don't know how you manage to keep it on her head haha! I bet she had clay stains.

----------

_se7en_ (12-12-2016)

----------


## DellaF

Omg! I love the Rudolph! Cutest reindeer ever :Smile:

----------


## Ripley

Oh my god <3 <3 <3
Also the NAME!!

She's gorgeous, holy crap!!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Very Happy:  Yeah I am a huge DA nerd, and her blue eyes reminded me so much of game Leliana that I stole the name  :Razz:  hahaha
Here's a quick update pic (ignore the blue background, its from my LEDs under my gaming desk)

----------

_Booper_ (04-17-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (02-13-2017),jbzapanda (12-23-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-22-2016),Ripley (12-23-2016)

----------


## Ripley

Same. I actually just finished a DA :Surprised:  replay and I'm moving in to 2 now, haha. 

She is so gorgeous, that lighting almost makes her look like a fade spirit  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Some close ups! <3

----------

_Ashley96_ (01-03-2017),_danielwilu2525_ (01-02-2017),jbzapanda (01-02-2017),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),pressiniron (07-09-2017),_Prognathodon_ (01-03-2017)

----------


## Ashley96

I love her! Since Leliana has gone viral and I see her on FB or tumblr all the time. She's famous haha  how do you get her to keep her hats on? My snake does not approve of them hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Her hats are made of play dough, and so are a tiny bit sticky  :Smile:  I gently press them to her head and they usually stay on!
She is still around 1900g  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-18-2017),_BR8080_ (01-18-2017),jbzapanda (01-17-2017),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),_se7en_ (01-17-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Leliana decided to take a quick vacation  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-21-2017),_BR8080_ (01-29-2017),_Fraido_ (01-29-2017),jbzapanda (01-21-2017),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (01-26-2017),_se7en_ (01-21-2017)

----------


## spazhime

What a chub!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-30-2017),_BR8080_ (01-29-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (01-29-2017),_Fraido_ (01-29-2017),jbzapanda (01-28-2017),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),pressiniron (07-09-2017),_Prognathodon_ (01-30-2017),_se7en_ (01-28-2017)

----------


## BR8080

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  She is just gorgeous!!!   :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! 
She has neck wrinkles today  :Razz:

----------

_BR8080_ (02-02-2017),jbzapanda (02-02-2017),_se7en_ (02-02-2017)

----------


## cletus

Very cool.   She has gorgeous eyes!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree  :Smile: 
Here she is having a nice stretch on my floor  :Razz:

----------

_BR8080_ (02-13-2017),jbzapanda (02-09-2017),_Prognathodon_ (02-07-2017),_se7en_ (02-13-2017)

----------


## spazhime

She is ridiculous and I love her <3 She is back to pre-breeding weight from last year! This year I am getting a male on loan, she will be bred to a disco fire <3

----------

_BR8080_ (02-13-2017),cayley (02-21-2017),jbzapanda (02-13-2017),_se7en_ (02-13-2017),silverbill (02-13-2017),sneksNferts (02-15-2017)

----------


## Slither Seeker

the fourth one down is my fave!

----------


## sneksNferts

Your adorable noodle played a big hand in my 6 month struggle to get my fiance to let me get a noodle of my own. Also being annoying and finding ways to inject snake talk into unrelated conversations, but mostly pictures lol. So thank you.  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (02-15-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Leliana is currently at 1988g  :Smile:

----------

cayley (02-21-2017),Finn0208 (02-21-2017),_Hannahshissyfix_ (02-21-2017),jbzapanda (02-22-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-21-2017),sneksNferts (02-21-2017),_Snoopyslim_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## rdoyle

She so pretty!!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------


## se7en

didn't she win one of the reptile report annual awards?

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  And she did indeed! Her and her flower crown won the best silly picture of the year <3

This time, I've put a pirate hat on her  :Razz:

----------

halfnakedlife (03-01-2017),jbzapanda (03-01-2017),*mlededee* (03-01-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-01-2017),_se7en_ (03-01-2017),_Snoopyslim_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## Snoopyslim

OMG cute overload - you are so adorable - what a looker <3 love this thread

----------


## spazhime

Guess what guys! Leliana's trophy came in, so I got out her original flower crown and posed her for some pics with it  :Smile: 

Bonus, caught her mid yawn:

----------

_BR8080_ (04-03-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (03-21-2017),Finn0208 (03-22-2017),_Hannahshissyfix_ (03-23-2017),jbzapanda (03-21-2017),_JodanOrNoDan_ (03-21-2017),_Kcl_ (03-22-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-21-2017),_se7en_ (03-21-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Omg even her mouth is slightly open in the last pic.. Hahaha she is the cutest Snake out their..  Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Congrats! Those pictures are over the top. LOL

----------


## spazhime

Lol thank you! She can swap from being a derp, to being an absolute goddess in about .2 seconds  :Razz:

----------

_Booper_ (04-17-2017),_BR8080_ (04-17-2017),jbzapanda (04-19-2017),_Kcl_ (03-23-2017),Maddlesrain (04-02-2017),_se7en_ (03-23-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

I've been drawing snakes lately (from photos!), and made an attempt at Leliana. Whit on a white background is challenging. And I'm a doofus and forgot to make her eyes blue.  Anyway, here's the Princess Python:



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Booper_ (04-17-2017),_BR8080_ (04-03-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Oh my gosh that is adorable! Thank you so much  :Very Happy: 
Also, happy spring everyone!

----------

_Booper_ (04-17-2017),_BR8080_ (04-17-2017),_Fraido_ (04-03-2017),jbzapanda (04-19-2017),Jollyrogers (04-09-2017),Maddlesrain (04-02-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-03-2017),_se7en_ (04-16-2017),sneksNferts (04-02-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Happy Easter!  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (04-17-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (04-17-2017),jbzapanda (04-19-2017),Maddlesrain (04-16-2017),sneksNferts (04-16-2017)

----------


## Maddlesrain

lol so cute!!! How did you keep the egg stuck to her head? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Booper

Leliana is absolutely GORGEOUS! I thought I'd seen her on facebook before haha. What happened with her babies, if I may ask?

----------


## spazhime

The egg was made of play dough, so was a little bit sticky  :Smile:  Once it fell off the photoshoot was over, haha. 
So, we found out the fathers genetics were weak, which caused a few of the babies to die directly after hatching  :Sad:  He has been retired to pet only now, and the four babies that survived are all in very good pet-only homes as well  :Smile: 
This year Leliana is being paired to a proved male with sturdy genetics  :Smile:  
I took some pics of her today being a literal puppy  :Razz:

----------

_Booper_ (05-01-2017),_BR8080_ (04-26-2017),jbzapanda (04-26-2017),_se7en_ (04-26-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I got to visit one of her babies today! He is supurb <3

----------

_Booper_ (04-30-2017),jbzapanda (05-01-2017),_se7en_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## spazhime

She's got looks, and personality!

----------

jbzapanda (05-01-2017),Maddlesrain (05-01-2017)

----------


## Booper

That's a shame about the father... best of luck for this year!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Very excited for the clutch  :Very Happy:  I am waiting till winter to pair them. I am dying of anticipation though  :Razz:  
She is definitely a lap snake, haha

----------

_Booper_ (05-09-2017),_BR8080_ (05-29-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-10-2017),_se7en_ (05-09-2017)

----------


## spazhime

More cuteness!

----------

_Booper_ (05-13-2017),_BR8080_ (05-29-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-13-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Been a while since I've had her out! She is still as lovely as ever  :Smile:

----------

_Booper_ (05-29-2017),_BR8080_ (05-29-2017)

----------


## Booper

Extremely lovely!!  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I took her outside under the shade of a tree to take some pics today  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (06-07-2017),Maddlesrain (06-20-2017),_Prognathodon_ (06-07-2017),_se7en_ (06-07-2017),spellbound04 (06-07-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

Such a beautiful little lady, she looks like she had a blast exploring the great out doors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! She did seem to have a blast  :Smile:  
She is freshly shed! Can't wait to pair her this winter <3

----------

Maddlesrain (06-20-2017),spellbound04 (06-20-2017),Zincubus (06-20-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Thank you! She did seem to have a blast  
> She is freshly shed! Can't wait to pair her this winter <3


Sooooo now I've had to add one of these to my wishlist !!

Happy ?    :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Sooooo now I've had to add one of these to my wishlist !!
> 
> Happy ?   
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are gorgeous. I have one on Reserve from Vin Russo. The clutch is expected in July.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! Hopefully a BEL comes out of the clutch for you  :Smile:  They are my favorites honestly. If I had to pick a favorite snake, she is it <3

----------

_se7en_ (06-22-2017),spellbound04 (06-22-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Happy 4th!  :Smile:

----------

_Booper_ (07-05-2017),Mr.Snake (07-04-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-05-2017),_se7en_ (07-04-2017),spellbound04 (07-04-2017)

----------


## Mr.Snake

Very nice pictures and a great thread. I bought a BEL and she was stolen from me.....by my wife  :Smile: 

She loves her and she opened her up to reptiles. She holds her ...seriously ....1,2,3..hours a day. "Lucy" even pushes her head into my wifes fingers for a head massage  :Smile:  They are BFF's and I couldnt be happier. This thread made me smile  :Smile:  Have a great holiday

----------

_Booper_ (07-05-2017),sparky767 (01-14-2018),spellbound04 (07-04-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

I only use Butcher Paper too. Im a neat freak and cleaning comes first. My enclosures are 2 Hides, PVC climbs, 5 quart Plastic water bowls and Butcher Substrate. When its dry in my house another water bowl does the trick.. When humidity is to hight i only fill bowl 1/2 way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She is the lovliest BEL ive seen honestly  :Razz:  But I could be bias hahaha

----------

spellbound04 (07-09-2017)

----------


## pressiniron

I love so many morphs, but this is truly a stunning snake!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Very Happy:  She is one of the whitest lesser/mojaves I've seen <3

----------

_Booper_ (07-19-2017),_MissterDog_ (07-18-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-19-2017),spellbound04 (07-18-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Sweet girl! Always good to see pics of her adorable snoot!

----------


## spazhime

She is so sweet! I love her <3 
It was nice and overcast so I took the opportunity for some photos!

----------

spellbound04 (07-23-2017)

----------


## BR8080

Did you see she was the cover photo for The Reptile Report on Facebook the other day?  I saw the picture and said to myself, "I know that snake"  well kinda lol   Maybe I'm just a little slow and someone already told you LOL

----------


## spazhime

I saw that!  :Very Happy:  The reptile report has been sharing quite a few of my snakes lately, which has been nice haha

----------

spellbound04 (07-28-2017)

----------


## mlededee

Your snakes are all SO photogenic!  :Sunny:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree  :Razz:

----------

spellbound04 (08-04-2017)

----------


## Djbrandriff

P  p l


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Booper

Still so beautiful  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

It is the year anniversary since her original flower crown post went viral, so in honor of that we put it back on her head  :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

Note to self: White backgrounds make Leliana look pink. Lol

----------

spellbound04 (08-24-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Soooo  white snakes / black backgrounds 

Dark snakes - light backgrounds ...

Same goes for substrate  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

I will remember that!  :Razz:  
She kept me company while I was sick the other day. Lol

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-30-2017),_Prognathodon_ (08-30-2017),_Starscream_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Lightbox with dark background!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (09-04-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Amazing pics and snake !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

<p>
	She&#39;s a model  :Razz: </p>
<p>
   </p>

----------

Krissully (09-07-2017),_Prognathodon_ (09-07-2017),_Starscream_ (09-07-2017)

----------


## Krissully

I know what my next bp will be. Omg. What a beautiful snake 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Snake ears!  :Very Happy:

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-16-2017),_Coluber42_ (10-02-2017),_Prognathodon_ (09-14-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Its that time of the year again! My favorite month  :Very Happy:

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-05-2017),_Coluber42_ (10-02-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-02-2017),spellbound04 (10-02-2017)

----------


## Booper

Spooky baby! How cute  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! We love Autumn here 🍂 🎃

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-20-2017),_Kcl_ (01-12-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Deeeeeep in shed!

----------


## Zincubus

> Thank you! We love Autumn here


Everytime I see photos of your white beauty I think of Christmas and winter  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

She does seem to be a winter snake  :Razz: 
She is at 2300g right now, hoping she goes for me this year!

----------

_Kcl_ (11-20-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I can never resist close ups <3

----------

_Booper_ (11-16-2017),_Kcl_ (11-20-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-17-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Periscope!

----------

_Ashley96_ (12-08-2017),_BPSnakeLady_ (11-21-2017),_Kcl_ (11-20-2017)

----------


## spazhime

She is a queen!  :Wink:

----------

_Ashley96_ (12-08-2017),_Godzilla78_ (11-23-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-27-2017)

----------


## spazhime

How is it still so warm outside?

----------

_Kcl_ (01-12-2018),pressiniron (01-15-2018)

----------


## Ball Or Nothing

what type of enclosure is this?

----------


## Quahog

Leliana...Dragon's Age fan??  :Very Happy:   If so I'm a huge gamer / nerd!

I have a BEL as well, she's a tiny baby, though hope she's half as stunning as Leliana when she's full grown  :Smile: !  Love her hats and crowns that you made her!  Adorable babies, and hope her next pairing goes well!

----------


## spazhime

In those pics shes just outside in the yard, no enclosure  :Razz: 
And YES! Huuuuuuuuge dragon age nerd here hahaha. Thank you! I am hoping for lots of disco mojaves from this pairing :3 
I got some fantastic photos today!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (12-07-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> In those pics shes just outside in the yard, no enclosure 
> And YES! Huuuuuuuuge dragon age nerd here hahaha. Thank you! I am hoping for lots of disco mojaves from this pairing :3 
> I got some fantastic photos today!


One of those would be great in a photoshopped picture of the Loch Ness monster  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Ashley96

She is the most glam photogenic ball python Ive ever seen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you guys! She is my most beautiful snake <3

----------

_hilabeans_ (01-13-2018),_Kcl_ (01-12-2018)

----------


## Aerries

This makes my decision to get a bel
Sooooooo much more just stronger, I LOVE IT!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

They are so beautiful, you totally should get one!  :Smile:

----------

_Booper_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> They are so beautiful, you totally should get one!


Absolutely stunning!

What's the parents/genetics of yours ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## hilabeans

One of the most beautiful BELs I've seen.   :Love:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! Her parents were a lesser female to a mojave male, and her father was the darkest mojave I have ever seen! I should have saved a picture of him, but I didn't get to and I lost contact with her breeder but he was gorgeous!!

----------


## zina10

Wow, that is a seriously WHITE snake !! So bright. 

The exact bright white that the Pieds tend to have. Beautiful !!!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Wow, that is a seriously WHITE snake !! So bright. 
> 
> The exact bright white that the Pieds tend to have. Beautiful !!!



Yes the cleanest I've ever seen. She is what made me want one starting back in 2014. I would see pics of her online before I even joined this forum. Stunning.. 
I did see a slight yellow/tan spine color in the 1st months of this thread.. Did that fade Spazhime?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

How big is she currently?! She looks stunning and big!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_baldegale_ (01-15-2018)

----------


## baldegale

suddenly i want to spend my savings on a BEL again.. my realistic dream snake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

> suddenly i want to spend my savings on a BEL again.. my realistic dream snake 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just make sure to go with the cleanest morph you can find.. I did a lot of research and still got a youngin with a yellowish pattern down its back. The Breeder "Vin Russo Cutting Edge Herp" said it fades with age but she is about 5 months now and its gotten darker if anything.. Wish I went with the Lesser Mohave. However her temperament is of a Puppy so I love her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## baldegale

> Just make sure to go with the cleanest morph you can find.. I did a lot of research and still got a youngin with a yellowish pattern down its back. The Breeder "Vin Russo Cutting Edge Herp" said it fades with age but she is about 5 months now and its gotten darker if anything.. Wish I went with the Lesser Mohave. However her temperament is of a Puppy so I love her. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i know, ive seen your thread! depending on how much i paid i wouldnt mind. the blue eyes are what get me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-15-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

I saw one in the For sale  section on here & if i wasn't all set id pick it up. Cant remember but it is a great price too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

> Yes the cleanest I've ever seen. She is what made me want one starting back in 2014. I would see pics of her online before I even joined this forum. Stunning.. 
> I did see a slight yellow/tan spine color in the 1st months of this thread.. Did that fade Spazhime?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It did! It will show again while she is in shed, but once she sheds its gone again  :Smile:  Also! I am currently pairing her to my disco/fire, and she is showing some promising signs!

She is currently sitting at 2500g  :Smile:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-18-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Wow.. Thats going to be some Show Stoppers

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am just waiting on signs of follicles, because I suck at palipating haha

----------

_Ashley96_ (01-25-2018)

----------


## Ashley96

How do we get a famous Leliana baby?!?  :Smile:  Im so excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I will post the babies on my tumblr, and likely on my facebook page! If you like I can keep y'all updated on here as well  :Smile:  <3 
And it has been a while since I've done some hats!
"What do you MEAN I can't go to zumba class??"
Leliana, you don't have any legs
"..oh"

----------

_Ashley96_ (01-26-2018),_hilabeans_ (02-01-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Tons of pics today!

----------

_hilabeans_ (02-01-2018),sparky767 (02-01-2018)

----------


## sparky767

She is SO beautiful. Totally infatuated with her!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sparky767

Even my iPhone cord is inspired by her! (I didnt set it that way, I just sat down at my desk and saw it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

So lovely. Best wishes with the babies. Let me know when the hatch. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! I'll keep y'all updated  :Smile:  With how thick she's looking I am thinking an ovulation is in bound! She won't let me palpate her, she stiffens up, so I can't feel for follicles.

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Thanks! I'll keep y'all updated  With how thick she's looking I am thinking an ovulation is in bound! She won't let me palpate her, she stiffens up, so I can't feel for follicles.


What a lovely girl.

----------


## spazhime

No Valentine this year? No worries! Leliana has volunteered to be everyones Valentine this year!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),_hilabeans_ (02-24-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-14-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I feel like she is getting close to ovulation, look how plump she is! And she is in shed again as well. If this isn't pre-ovy shed, I'd be surprised.

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),_Booper_ (03-02-2018),_hilabeans_ (02-24-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Deeep in shed, and lumpy!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## Booper

Yay! So excited!

----------


## mlededee

Looking good!  :Good Job:

----------


## spazhime

Darling Leliana had her pre-ovulation shed last night, and has 8 ping pong sized follicles!

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),Sgt7212 (03-09-2018)

----------


## Sgt7212

> Darling Leliana had her pre-ovulation shed last night, and has 8 ping pong sized follicles!


Leliana is such a gorgeous lady! I just found this thread and went through every single post from the beginning. Im anxiously awaiting my Super Lesser BEL girl. The weather needs to cooperate for shipping but here is a pic from the breeder. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Leli is ready for St Patties day!

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-03-2018),_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-14-2018),_dakski_ (03-19-2018),MegaSteve778 (03-14-2018),SaltLife422 (03-15-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Awesome as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hilabeans

She's so freaking beautiful I can't stand it.

----------


## SaltLife422

Almost as if she's smiling haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She's a doll  :Smile:  
She is due to ovulate early next month, so this is likely the last photoset you'll get of her out of her cage! I made it a good one  :Smile:

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Either I missed an ovy or she's about to ovy. Look at that! She has refused food (which is normal for before ovulation) for like two months so I know thats not poop butt.

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-03-2018),Sgt7212 (04-03-2018)

----------


## Ashley96

Im so excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

Gawd !!!

Is that Royal getting WHITER !!!??

I'm so envious !!


These are my only true white snakes ( LTRs) but they're still tiny in comparison to your Royal 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Sgt7212

> Either I missed an ovy or she's about to ovy. Look at that! She has refused food (which is normal for before ovulation) for like two months so I know thats not poop butt.


Very excited for you!!! Hoping my little Super Lesser bel girl turns out as bright white as that also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!! She is so stunning honestly, I am so lucky she turned out as white as she is! <3 
Still no ovy but she has GOT to be close!
(Excuse the weird lighting in these photos, she looks almost purple for some reason?)

----------

Sgt7212 (04-14-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Also: Eye pictures!

----------

_Aerries_ (04-15-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-18-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-16-2018)

----------


## Aerries

> Also: Eye pictures!


Omg I LOVE  these shots !!! Im soooo gonna try and get some shots of Odin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I caught the tail end of her ovulation!! T-minus 4-5 weeks until eggs!!!

----------

_Kcl_ (04-18-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-18-2018),_Starscream_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Also: Eye pictures!


Gasp!  Stunning!!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## spazhime

So I was wrong, that was pre ovy swell  :Razz:  THIS is her actual ovulation!!! So excited  :Very Happy:

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-26-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Yay!!! Yea the tail suck is the key indicator lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

Good luck with the litter its so exciting,she is stunning thats for sure and give you some great offspring 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She is currently in her pre-lay shed, I am SO excited!!

----------

_hilabeans_ (05-07-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-07-2018),Sgt7212 (05-07-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Awe poor girl looks so miserable lol but I cant wait to see those baby beeps!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Right! She always has a ton of huge eggs so I think for the next few weeks she's gonna look SO uncomfortable, poor girl! Haha.
She just let go of her pre-lay shed, three weeks or so until eggs!

----------

_hilabeans_ (05-15-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-15-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Proper good size on that girl, fingers crossed all goes well

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

In case anyone was wondering, yes I do post my stuff on reddit. Also on tumblr and facebook too.  :Razz: 
Impatiently waiting for eggs!

----------

Sgt7212 (05-18-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Two more weeks until the egg window opens, she already looks so uncomfortable. Poor thing  :Sad:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Poor girl she really does look uncomfortable! I cant wait to see her clutch ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AnnieHeart

I'm so excited for you!! :Very Happy:

----------


## richardhind1972

Man she looks chunky,good luck with her clutch 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile: 
One more week until the egg window!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-07-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Hang in there Leliana, almost there!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

So good news and bad news. Good news! 4 good eggs  :Smile:  Bad news, 7 slugs :/ AZ had a heat wave that came suddenly and I wasn't home to adjust thermostats. I've got several other friends here in AZ who's females have slugged out or also layed a majority of slugs. Thankful for the 4 good ones. Here's mama on eggs, you can see one of the slugs and 3 of the good ones:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-15-2018),Sgt7212 (06-15-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Still very happy to see healthy eggs! I hope everything pans out!!! And cant wait to see some babies!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-15-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

At least you still have some left, good luck with the incubation now


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I am really hoping to hit the disco mojave I was hoping for in one of these eggs. I am glad Leliana is healthy though, no retained slugs or eggs.

----------


## spazhime

Here's the four good ones in the incubator! They've hardened up and look good  :Smile:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (06-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-16-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

They looking better .big fingers crossed for you


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

They are! The shells hardened up well and they have good veins so I have hope for em! Now I just have to resist opening the incubator lol. 
But thats okay, because Leliana had a meal and now I can take her out again, after not handling her for like three months for fear of damaging follicles or eggs lol. She is as sweet as ever, doesn't even flinch when I go to wipe dirt off her face!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (06-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2018),_Ronniex2_ (06-25-2018)

----------


## skydnay

She's gorgeous!! Good luck with those eggs! 

Also, I see you are a Dragon Age fan?  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
And I am indeed!! Very impatiently waiting for the next DA installment  :Wink:

----------


## spazhime

Her four eggs are doing well! I am keeping a close eye on the boob egg in the bottom left corner, its still got strong veins. 



And Leliana is recovering nicely!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (06-28-2018)

----------


## skydnay

Aaaaaa! I had to jump back in to say that she's so pretty!!! I've been looking around at different morph combos and have been really eyeing white snakes lately. I have a female lesser, so I'm hoping to eventually produce some BELs.  :Very Happy:  And if they turn out half as pretty your Leliana, I'll be thrilled. 
(I am also awaiting literally any news of an upcoming DA game, haha!)

----------


## spazhime

Aa thank you!  :Very Happy:  I hope you're able to get one just as pretty <3
She is so curious too  :Razz:

----------

Maddlesrain (08-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-08-2018),skydnay (07-10-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Loving the blue eyed periscoper

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile: 
Leliana's eggs are starting to pip!

----------

_Aerries_ (08-08-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-08-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Cant wait to see the clutch photos 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Leliana is a goober tbh

----------

Maddlesrain (08-13-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I am sad to say that out of the 3 good eggs and 1 boob egg, we only had one survivor. However, he is incredibly healthy and had his first meal two days ago!

----------

_GpBp_ (08-30-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-27-2018),_Starscream_ (08-26-2018)

----------


## spazhime

And here she is herself! She looks fantastic in these shots tbh

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-28-2018)

----------


## GpBp

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Happycry:  :Happycry:  :Happycry: 

O. M. G.
That snake is absolutely gorgeous! 
I've read through this thread over the past day or so and it was amazing to see her grow and change!
I'm sorry about the one survivor  :Sad:  
But glad he's healthy and beautiful!



*_Just wanted to add, that vid you got in 2016 of the baby moving in the egg was super cool!_

----------


## Zincubus

Can someone please remind me of the genetics behind this beautiful WHITE Royal ?!?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> Can someone please remind me of the genetics behind this beautiful WHITE Royal ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


In post #1 it says she is a lesser mojave

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks yall! 
Yep she is a proven lesser/mojave  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Had a fresh shed from this girl and she is GLOWING white! I cannot believe how lucky I am


And a bonus photo of her son, who took his first f/t meal today!

----------

_Dianne_ (10-08-2018),Maddlesrain (09-14-2018)

----------


## miechBIG

I Love Lucys !! Ahhh

----------


## spazhime

Me too! One of my fav morphs and I am so lucky to have such a good quality one <3
Also ignore her flat-butt, she has baby 'fat' still. Its less fat and more of.. weird shaped bottom half of her body. It'll get better with time and its part of the reason I don't like to breed back to back years.

----------

_Dianne_ (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-09-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Happy fall!  :Smile:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (10-18-2018),_Dianne_ (10-29-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (10-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-18-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am obsessed with taking pictures of her haha

----------

_Dianne_ (10-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

I can see why she's stunning

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

This has turned into my new favorite set of pictures!

----------

_Dianne_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## Mc.mischievous7

> This has turned into my new favorite set of pictures!


WOW! Just stunning!! Those are some beautiful pictures of your BEL!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
I purchased a mirror specifically to take pictures on. Best purchase ever tbh

----------

_dakski_ (11-25-2018),_Dianne_ (11-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-25-2018),RoyalLover (11-25-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fantastic pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I have an addiction to taking photos of her lol

----------

_Dianne_ (01-12-2019),Maru (02-20-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (12-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-06-2018),RoyalPieds (12-25-2018)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

I know I can point to Laliana being the reason why I really want a BEL.  I think she was the first BEL I had sever seen.  She's beautiful and your photos are always amazing.  

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

I can understand why as she is stunning

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Aww thanks guys <3 I swear she is an ethereal being, haha.

----------

_cletus_ (01-11-2019),_Dianne_ (01-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Them eyes are just stunning

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

Great pics spaz!!   She is a good looking girl!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!
Leliana is the heaviest of all my snakes, at a whopping 2,900g!

----------

Mc.mischievous7 (02-22-2019),_Starscream_ (02-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Trying out different background colors for her, seems like this light blue works awesome! (She also has a tiny Leliana on her that I got the other day LOL)

----------

_Luvyna_ (03-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Wow, stunning! I've never seen such a pure white BEL. She's beautiful and the wool Leliana is super cute too  :Very Happy:

----------


## richardhind1972

She really is stunning and what's not too love about them eye's

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Isn't she though?
I am incredibly excited, her follicles are about ping pong ball sized which means she will be ovulating within a month or so!

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (03-25-2019),_Dianne_ (03-24-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (03-24-2019),Sgt7212 (03-24-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

Will u be selling any of her babies??

----------


## spazhime

I will be! However I do not do waiting lists, to get updates on the babies when they get here and when they go up for sale, you'll want to follow either my tumblr blog or my facebook page  :Smile: 
i-m-snek.tumblr.com
facebook.com/hardyreptiles

----------


## Shayne

Man, that's what dreams look like.  She's absolutely beautiful.  If I could score one next month even half that white I'll be excited.

----------


## Alter-Echo

That may be the most beautiful snake I've ever seen.  :Bowdown:

----------


## spazhime

Aaaa thank you guys!  :Very Happy:  <3
I now present, too many close ups of Leliana's face  :Love:

----------

_cletus_ (03-28-2019),_Dianne_ (03-28-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (03-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## spazhime

(im)patiently waiting for an ovulation!

----------

_Dianne_ (04-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Pre ovy swell!

----------

_Dianne_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

We have full ovulation!

----------

_Aerries_ (05-18-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Bulking up with eggs 😍

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-08-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She's in pre-lay shed now! I honestly can't wait for her to lay eggs 1. Because babies and 2. I miss handling her!

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-01-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

She looks ready to pop, fingers crossed, they looks loads in there 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Got a picture literally three hours before she laid, and then of her on eggs!

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-08-2019),Medoc (07-12-2019),PartySnake13 (04-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-09-2019)

----------


## Shayne

She's soo beautiful!  

Not much to add to the conversation.  Just wanted to gawk at her a bit. lol

----------


## Burticus

Congrats!  Second on the beautiful snake, I would love to have a BEL someday.  Are mommas pretty eager to eat after all that hard work?

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... Are mommas pretty eager to eat after all that hard work?


Usually after a rest first.

----------


## spazhime

She was VERY eager to eat  :Razz: 
She is doing fantastically after her clutch and I am so glad to be able to handle her again tbh. She's my best girl

----------

_Luvyna_ (07-27-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Just a lovely little photoshoot <3

----------

PartySnake13 (04-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Leliana does the best periscopes!

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (08-06-2019)

----------


## rcdv91

You have one gorgeous lady! Ive always wanted a BEL but Ive not seen one available where I live, just a Mojave/Mojave but its not as white as yours. Congrats!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!
Her babies won't be BEL's but I am still so excited for them <3 28 more days till hatching!

----------


## spazhime

Leli is doing fantastic <3



And! Her five eggs have all hatched and look healthy  :Very Happy:  I'll be waiting for their first sheds to try and identify the combos

----------

cincy (09-11-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Happy hatchday (birthday) to my Leliana <3

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-16-2019),cincy (09-11-2019),PartySnake13 (04-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-10-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She is such a perfect darling <3

----------

oropher101 (12-01-2019),PartySnake13 (04-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-24-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Leliana is doing fantastic! <3 I can't believe how well she is holding her white with her being six years old

----------

_Luvyna_ (10-16-2019),oropher101 (12-01-2019),PartySnake13 (04-16-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Since its getting cold outside, I figured I'd bring a bit of nature into my home for a nice little photoshoot <3

----------

_Alicia_ (12-16-2019),_Luvyna_ (12-16-2019),PartySnake13 (04-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-15-2019)

----------


## oropher101

I <3 Leliana. The next one I get I'm hoping to get a lesser x lesser BEL.

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Since its getting cold outside, I figured I'd bring a bit of nature into my home for a nice little photoshoot <3


Such a Doll. Have you taken any measurements or weight since 6 yrs? 
My bigger girl (3 yrs) had been over 4 since around 1.5 years however her weight has gone down a little as she doesnt eat much at all. She holds steady at around 1850 grams to 2000grams but she weighted the most at around 1.5-2 years. 
Seems she just doesnt burn much energy at all... hahaha. 
My White Diamond is a much slower grower. She is 2 and about 43 and I cant remember but last time was around 1200 grams... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I haven't measured her length, but her last weigh in was at 2,400g ish  :Smile:  Shes a big girl! 
She's still just as gorgeous as always too <3

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-23-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Leliana and I are very excited for spring!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-14-2020),PartySnake13 (04-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-17-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Wot 'n tarnation?

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-14-2020),_Luvyna_ (02-14-2020),PartySnake13 (04-16-2020)

----------


## spazhime

I will never get over how perfect she is honestly

----------

_dakski_ (02-28-2020)

----------


## MamaRhea

I am LIVING for this thread right now! If you ever decide to breed her please let me know! I'd buy a baby off her in a heartbeat! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

She does actually have babies right now!  :Smile:  No BELs sadly, as I don't yet have a mojave to breed her with. But we have these three left:


Two fire mojaves and a gorgeous disco mojave! They would all make awesome BEL's if bred in the future as well  :Smile:

----------


## TopazEye

> She does actually have babies right now!  No BELs sadly, as I don't yet have a mojave to breed her with. But we have these three left:
> 
> 
> Two fire mojaves and a gorgeous disco mojave! They would all make awesome BEL's if bred in the future as well


That disco mojave is stunning!

----------


## MamaRhea

> She does actually have babies right now!  No BELs sadly, as I don't yet have a mojave to breed her with. But we have these three left:
> 
> 
> Two fire mojaves and a gorgeous disco mojave! They would all make awesome BEL's if bred in the future as well



Oh my goodness!!! They are stunning! I am just absolutely drooling over the disco! I'll be honest I wasn't expecting you to have babies all up and ready to go LOL. This year I am saving up to purchase an SBP Het Pied from Outback, but Mojave and/or BEL is on my list for next year! If that disco hasn't been homed by then I may very well snap it up at that point! Otherwise I will certainly be shopping whatever babies you have available next year!  :Razz:  May I ask whether they are male/female and what you general ask in regards to price? I am actually pretty sure I have seen pictures of your snake with her cute little hats come across my facebook feed before and have always been enamored with her! Never occurred to me that I might actually someday be able to have one of her babies!!!  :Love:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Very Happy:  Disco is for sure one of my favorite genes, it makes everything so bright and contrasting! But they are all up on morph market, all the info is in their ads  :Smile:  Here: https://www.morphmarket.com/stores/hardyreptiles/
And she won't be bred this year, its her break year. I am hoping by the year after I'll have access to a male mojave to breed her to, as I really want some BELs from her. But as always I'll keep her thread updated on whats going on  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

More flower crowns because we need some smiles with all thats going on!

----------

_Rob_ (04-04-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Happy easter! <3

----------

MamaRhea (04-11-2020),_Rob_ (04-11-2020),vivi (04-11-2020)

----------


## MamaRhea

I just adore her! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rob

Great pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JChild

> Happy easter! <3


Beautiful snake! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------

PartySnake13 (04-16-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!!  :Smile:  
Got some awesome outdoor shots today <3

----------

cincy (04-17-2020),MamaRhea (04-22-2020),PartySnake13 (04-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-17-2020)

----------


## PartySnake13

She's a beaut, I have a BEL coming soon; I hope she stays as white as your's.

----------

Andera33 (07-23-2020)

----------


## spazhime

I def got lucky with how white she stayed <3

----------


## spazhime

I think Leliana deserved a nice vacation  :Razz:

----------

MamaRhea (07-03-2020),Quarks (09-05-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-03-2020)

----------


## spazhime

I can't believe how perfect she is sometimes

----------

Quarks (09-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-01-2020)

----------


## Quarks

I always like seeing pictures of Leliana! What a beautiful BEL.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am so lucky I got such a gorgeous stark white girl <3 
Leliana also turned seven today! Happy hatch day to the darling girl ~

----------


## spazhime

Leliana is a skeleton for Halloween!  :Razz:  (Don't worry, she just slithered through the costume, its not tight around her)

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-14-2021),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-11-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Playing with some settings on my camera to get better full body shots!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-14-2021),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-11-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Yippee Ki Ay motherheckers

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-18-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-14-2021)

----------


## spazhime

Happy Winter holidays!

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-18-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-14-2021),_Luvyna_ (12-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-11-2020)

----------


## Luvyna

Such a stunning snow white snake <3 I just love your photoshoots with her, especially the ones with hats!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! They're so much fun <3 
Happy valentines day!

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-18-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-14-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-14-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Such wonderful photos!  I just got caught up- somehow I missed those from Halloween?   :ROFL:   :Good Job:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Very Happy:  
Leliana is so pretty, its bananas!  :Razz:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-18-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-18-2022),_Luvyna_ (05-19-2022),_nikkubus_ (03-02-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-02-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

Yes she is! I don't know how you got that banana to stay there, she must be an extremely patient girl too.

----------


## spazhime

She is incredibly patient with me, she tolerates so much. Luckily she doesn't care about the random stuff put on her head lol

🎶The hills are alive, with the sound of BEES

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-18-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-18-2022),_Homebody_ (05-18-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

She's so adorable!  But I thought she was a banana morph?   :Very Happy:   Or was that just for special occasion, to see how the other morphs live?

----------

